# Ih 464



## Born (May 6, 2016)

Hi all-

I just bought an IH 464, 1974 model. I was pulling a small digger with it for a half a day and now I can't get it out of gear while running. When I press the clutch and try to shift, it grinds like crazy. 

Any thoughts on what this could be? I considered a the pressure plate being frozen to the clutch plate, but I had been running it for a few hours. Thanks for the help!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Born,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your clutch should not be frozen, since you have used the tractor recently without incident. 

Do you have any oil leakage from the clutch housing? Is the drain hole for the clutch housing open and free to drain any leakage from the engine rear main seal or the transmission shaft seal? Oil on the clutch can cause this situation. Make sure the drain hole is open.

Were you "riding" the clutch during the half days work? Throwout bearing might be gone? 

Clutches do not change radically as you describe, without major clutch problems developing. Your clutch linkage can be adjusted by means of a clevis/locknut or some other method. Give that a try. I suspect you are facing a clutch replacement.


----------

